# Heya everyone.



## Totalz (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm from Mobile,Alabama and I love mantids. I recently got one and I adore it so much. I joined this forum to find out more about them and soon get more mantis as pets and raise them right  . Well I'm glad to be here  .

Btw my name is Jonathon. But everyone just calls me Jonn. :3


----------



## Mvalenz (Jul 25, 2012)

Hello John. My name is Mike. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 25, 2012)

Welcome you will get lots of information here


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 25, 2012)

Welcome Bama! user name mean like Dorthy's total? from oz?


----------



## happy1892 (Jul 25, 2012)

Welcome.  For many mantii you can say praying mantii, mantii, praying mantises, mantises, praying mantids, mantids. Praying mantids and mantids are supposed to be for the mantii in the family Mantidae but everybody uses praying mantids and mantids for all mantii. What kind of mantis do you have?


----------



## stacy (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi, welcome to the forums


----------



## Totalz (Jul 26, 2012)

happy1892 said:


> Welcome.  For many mantii you can say praying mantii, mantii, praying mantises, mantises, praying mantids, mantids. Praying mantids and mantids are supposed to be for the mantii in the family Mantidae but everybody uses praying mantids and mantids for all mantii. What kind of mantis do you have?


Well I was told it was a Brunneria borealis but I'm not completely sure yet  and thank you everyone else for welcoming me I'm a sure enjoying being here :3


----------



## happy1892 (Jul 26, 2012)

Totalz said:


> Well I was told it was a Brunneria borealis but I'm not completely sure yet  and thank you everyone else for welcoming me I'm a sure enjoying being here :3


Great. Who told you it was Brunneria borealis. How old is he? He does not look like a Brunneria borealis? If you can put a picture of him here it would be great. :cowboy:


----------



## Rick (Jul 28, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 5, 2013)

happy1892 said:


> Welcome.  For many mantii you can say praying mantii, mantii, praying mantises, mantises, praying mantids, mantids. Praying mantids and mantids are supposed to be for the mantii in the family Mantidae but everybody uses praying mantids and mantids for all mantii. What kind of mantis do you have?


I am not sure about mantii being right. My dad said it was but he might be wrong.


----------



## aNisip (Jan 6, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! Below you in FL is where I am...if it is long and slender and green, it is most likely a b borealis. ..

All the best,

Andrew


----------



## ismart (Jan 6, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## TheraphoMantodea (Feb 4, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## happy1892 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hehe. More welcomes. Totalz does that mantis have long feathery antennae? I think the only mantis in the United States with feathery antennae are the Brunneria borealis, tell me if there are not.


----------



## sally (Feb 4, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Kris Anderson (Mar 4, 2017)

happy1892 said:


> Hehe. More welcomes. Totalz does that mantis have long feathery antennae? I think the only mantis in the United States with feathery antennae are the Brunneria borealis, tell me if there are not.


_Brunneria borealis_ have thickened antennae.  If by "feathery" you mean pectinate, then you would be looking for either _Pseudovates arizonae_ or _Pseudovates chlorophaea_.


----------

